# [SOLVED] bios in this system is not acpi complaint when i install fresh windows 7



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought a used laptop from someone who had xp installed in Dell N4050. Now when I try to install windows 7 after formatting, I get the error 

"The bios in this system is not fully acpi complaint"

I checked in dell website latest bios for the laptp, it is a07 which is already a07 in the laptop. So I wonder why it is getting error and how to sort it out. Thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bios in this system is not acpi complaint when i install fresh windows 7*

Are you using the restore partition or a Win7 disk?
See if you have the factory restore partition still intact by following the instructions here> Restoring Your Dell Computer to Original Factory Installation with Dell DataSafe Local Backup 2.0 | Dell


----------



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: bios in this system is not acpi complaint when i install fresh windows 7*

It's not even going to restore page or anything like that. It restarts when i select "repair computer" and flashes the same error message.

I'm using win 7 disk.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: bios in this system is not acpi complaint when i install fresh windows 7*

Does it still boot using XP?

Try entering the bios(tapping F2 while booting) and reset to defaults, The laptop is fully ACPI compliant the only thing I can think of is some one changed a bios setting.


----------



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: bios in this system is not acpi complaint when i install fresh windows 7*

Yes I could install win xp professional without error before I tried win 7 again.

From Google Search, it revealed many had the same issue with laptop N4050 and when they install trial version of win 7, it worked fine.
I tried the same then, i installed trial win 7 pro. it installed fine. now i have to buy key but i'm afraid after i insert key i will have same problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Win7 is the only OS that was available on that model from Dell.


----------

